# Bamboo in the tank?



## Barbotine (Oct 29, 2006)

Hello, I wanted to know if bamboo being placed in my tank would be okay? Since bamboo is submerged in water usually for most of it's life would it be okay to add this to my 10 gallon aquarium?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

ive seen people use live bamboo a lot. if it was just a shoot i wouldnt use it.


----------



## Barbotine (Oct 29, 2006)

It's about 4 shoots of bamboo


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Nope, fully submerged it will die, rot and foul the tank. Only the bottom part should be submerged, the rest should be above water or it will die.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

yep, its not an aquatic plant.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

My Bamboo is doing great after about 6-7 months in my 55.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

MaryPa said:


> My Bamboo is doing great after about 6-7 months in my 55.


not saying it cant, but it's definitely not an aquatic plant, and sooner or later it will probably die off. lets hope not for your sake


----------



## igauresh (Nov 28, 2006)

Wouldn't that be something dangerous for the fishes? I know the ones that are submerged in the water are mangroves but not bamboos. Unless you were talking about those sold in the market like in a small bowl that's supposed to bring good luck or something.


----------



## Phonemonkey (Oct 19, 2006)

igauresh said:


> Wouldn't that be something dangerous for the fishes? I know the ones that are submerged in the water are mangroves but not bamboos. Unless you were talking about those sold in the market like in a small bowl that's supposed to bring good luck or something.


Those are called "lucky bamboo" and they are still not an aquatic plant, and eventually the leaves will still rot and die in the tank, and pollute the water, which as you said, is in fact dangerous for the fish.

There is, however, one kind of bamboo that can be used in a tank...










Its called, plastic.


----------



## DoLce N BeLLa (Jan 25, 2007)

I have that lucky bamboo stuff thats over a foot long now...would that work for a tank? Or still risky


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

The lucky bamboo is the bamboo in question which, if kept submerged, will rot and foul the tank.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Reviving an old topic because I have a question 
How about lucky bamboo half submerged in brackish of 1.007 at most. Do they do OK in brackish?


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Bamboo can be put in a tank if it is tall enough for the top half (or more) of the plant to be OUT of the water. I have two bamboo plants growing in a betta bowl/vase for example, and both the fish and the bamboo are doing great, but yes the leaves and part of the plant must be out of the water.

Bamboo really grows well (and FAST) like this actually, because of the fish waste fertilizer I guess.


----------

